# how high would u rate this guy



## Phad (Nov 8, 2018)

i wanna see if you guys are delusional or actually giving real advice


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 8, 2018)

4.25 because of his terrible facial hair.


----------



## NormieKilla (Nov 8, 2018)

4-5 psl


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 8, 2018)

Extremely low-class facial hair style, hair looks like he's been licked by a cow, and something is off with lips
4/10 PSL


----------



## Phad (Nov 8, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 4.25 because of his terrible facial hair.


what how??? are u taking about his neckline or his actual type of hair


extreme-overthinker said:


> Extremely low-class facial hair style, hair looks like he's been licked by a cow, and something is off with lips
> 4/10 PSL


he was saying something while the picture was took


----------



## VST (Nov 8, 2018)

Beardmaxxed subhuman, you can tell he is frauding a good bone structure with a beard. 4/10


----------



## Phad (Nov 8, 2018)

here’s some before and after


VST said:


> Beardmaxxed subhuman, you can tell he is frauding a good bone structure with a beard. 4/10


tbh i never saw it but yea his hair near his chin seems to be extremely long to look like a bigger chin


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 8, 2018)

3 PSL, that beard is ogre. He looks tall though.


----------



## Bose_2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

He's not bad looking. Through my eyes he's high tier normie. No more no less!


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Tr3way (Nov 8, 2018)

6 in his homeland, 4 anywhere else


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 8, 2018)

Phad said:


> what how??? are u taking about his neckline or his actual type of hair
> 
> he was saying something while the picture was took



The entire beard. He looksmaxxed though.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 8, 2018)

Phad said:


> i wanna see if you guys are delusional or actually giving real advice


6 psl


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 8, 2018)

6-6.5/10 PSL in the 1st and 3rd pic. 

Prolly 4.5/10 in the 2nd one. 

Everyone saying 3.5-5/10 are coping lol.


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> 6-6.5/10 PSL in the 1st and 3rd pic.
> 
> Prolly 4.5/10 in the 2nd one.
> 
> Everyone saying 3.5-5/10 are coping lol.


but ur a framecel


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 8, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> 6-6.5/10 PSL in the 1st and 3rd pic.
> 
> Prolly 4.5/10 in the 2nd one.
> 
> Everyone saying 3.5-5/10 are coping lol.


Dude, if 7 is model tier, how is he a 6?


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Dude, if 7 is model tier, how is he a 6?


heard @Nibba balls mog u


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> heard @Nibba balls mog u


My balls are the size of his fists.


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> My balls are the size of his fists.


literally. @Nibba is larping as big balls guy


----------



## Bose_2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> My balls are the size of his fists.



Better start calling you 'bollocks' then!


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> literally. @Nibba is larping as big balls guy


@Nibba can't bear the mog. Ogre for his small grape sized balls.


Bose_2003 said:


> Better start calling you 'bollocks' then!


Yeah you better.


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Ogre for his small grape sized balls.


HAHAHAHA @Nibba ogre4u. Now what if he say that it makes his dick look biggerelab


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> HAHAHAHA @Nibba ogre4u. Now what if he say that it makes his dick look biggerelab


It doesn't matter, my cock and balls mog his anyway, nothing can save him from the mog, its ogre/over for him.


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> It doesn't matter, my cock and balls mog his anyway, nothing can save him from the mog, its ogre/over for him.


I see. ogre for his 14 cm pencil


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 8, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> 6-6.5/10 PSL in the 1st and 3rd pic.
> 
> Prolly 4.5/10 in the 2nd one.
> 
> Everyone saying 3.5-5/10 are coping lol.


I thought 8 PSL is like the maximum, if Opry is 8 how is this cuck 6.5?


----------



## Nibba (Nov 8, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> @Nibba can't bear the mog. Ogre for his small grape sized balls.
> 
> Yeah you better.


They're not small they're fun sized


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 8, 2018)

5 out of ogre


----------



## Weishaupt (Nov 8, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> 5 out of ogre


ogre for u buddy noyo


----------



## Calvin Cunanan (Nov 8, 2018)

Phad said:


> i wanna see if you guys are delusional or actually giving real advice


well it doesn't help that he is a curry, which unfortunately in this world reduces his SMV immediately. Other than that he has pretty handsome features, his eyes are probably his best feature. I would give him 5.5 out of 10, maybe 6 if he toned down the overgrown facial hair and just had sufficient stubble to give his jawline some extra definition. In his native country I should imagine he does fairly well, although the second picture of him doesn't look too good tbh.


----------



## mojopin (Nov 8, 2018)

5 psl. Would be 6 if he didn't have a Turkish cuntcut


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 8, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> I thought 8 PSL is like the maximum, if Opry is 8 how is this cuck 6.5?



O pri is a 9 lol. PSL for 99% of people is 1-8 models are 9 lol.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 8, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> O pri is a 9 lol. PSL for 99% of people is 1-8 models are 9 lol.


PSL is dumb, the guy in the picture above is a normie cuck 6/10 irl


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 8, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> PSL is dumb, the guy in the picture above is a normie cuck 6/10 irl



Lol. Fucking cunt the PSL system is the only one that works. Everyone is atleast a 5/10 on IRL lol. Shut the fuck up everyone knows PSL is the right scale. Just because you dont know hot to use it JFL.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 8, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol. Fucking cunt the PSL system is the only one that works. Everyone is atleast a 5/10 on IRL lol. Shut the fuck up everyone knows PSL is the right scale. Just because you dont know hot to use it JFL.


This guy is no higher than average whether it's normie scale or Cuckscale


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 8, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> This guy is no higher than average whether it's normie scale or Cuckscale



cope. He is lol.

If you think the normal guy looks like him, no wonder you're incel lol


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 8, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> cope. He is lol.
> 
> If you think the normal guy looks like him, no wonder you're incel lol


i see pakis in my Uni looking better than him, on average
maybe above average for his race but in the west he gets cucked easily


----------



## Mogpogs (Jul 6, 2022)

Babowski mogs


----------

